# California's anti-gun and ammunition bills...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

California's crazy anti-gun, anti-ammo bills... Here is a link:http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Senate-passes-series-of-gun-ammunition-bills-4558332.php


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

They just won't quit.. What's wrong with them? They will never see a dime of my money...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I feel the pain from all those Comunfornia sportsmen and women whom just had their life made that much harder. Unfortunately, Comunfornia is ate up with free-loaders living off the hard working taxpayers of the state and they will continue to vote trash into office, for nothing other than more handouts. All the more reason to join the NRA/ILA, Gun Owners of America and or any local outdoorsman's group. Stand firm. I just seen a list of the fastest and slowest state recoveries after the 08 crash. Comunfornia was one of the bottom five. My advice to all those whom live there that treasure freedom....Get the hell out. But if that's not possible, vote the bastards out.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe these states with their stupid gun laws will attract all the criminals and we will have it better in our own state !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> I feel the pain from all those Comunfornia sportsmen and women whom just had their life made that much harder. Unfortunately, Comunfornia is ate up with free-loaders living off the hard working taxpayers of the state and they will continue to vote trash into office, for nothing other than more handouts. All the more reason to join the NRA/ILA, Gun Owners of America and or any local outdoorsman's group. Stand firm. I just seen a list of the fastest and slowest state recoveries after the 08 crash. Comunfornia was one of the bottom five. My advice to all those whom live there that treasure freedom....Get the hell out. But if that's not possible, vote the bastards out.


AAAAHHHHHHHH ! A Stay where you are and vote them out....If you move here your libtard friends will come here after you.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Yea, We don't want them here! But they come here anyway Don, I think it's the three strike law... they get two strikes and then they move...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't understand what will this do to stop criminals? Nothing!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> AAAAHHHHHHHH ! A Stay where you are and vote them out....If you move here your libtard friends will come here after you.


That's what happened to Colorado.

Whether the California Politicians want to believe it or not, they are creating an even larger gun and ammo black market.......instead of citizens getting a background check to buying ammo, how about we (as a Nation) require our Politicians to take an IQ test. We could eliminate half of the current morons (Republicans and Democrats) right now....................


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Total BS....Hopefully, there are some real Americans in CA that will make a stand... :hunter4:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

more Bloomburg money at work...............


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

220swift said:


> how about we (as a Nation) require our Politicians to take an IQ test. We could eliminate half of the current morons (Republicans and Democrats) right now....................


I like this idea..... I might go as far as saying..... All politicians responsible for writing or interpreting law should have a Juris Doctorate (law degree) and be admitted to their states bar.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty wild some of those bills, what ever were they thinking ( I know they weren't ), dictatorship at it's best!!!


----------

